
From Minimum Viable Product to Building A Landing Page - ALee
http://www.ashmaurya.com/2009/11/from-minimum-viable-product-to-landing-pages/
======
ashmaurya
Nothing quite as usability oriented but I've also tried fivesecondtest.com,
feedback army, and mechanical turk... and lately face-to-face usability
testing (the best, if you can afford the time).

------
eagleal
Another design thing: people _don't_ read when they don't expect a story (they
think they're not interested in). Sincerely, I wasn't expecting anything from
that page (I was just interested in the comments). However I visited the
article and I saw a series of pictures (that based on my experience) does mean
a comparison.

Unfortunately to me, the Simple Version 1, 2, and 3, seemed all the same (even
the text). So to understand what was different I had to read the paragraph
above the Version 1 picture, to learn that was the 1st 2 words that changed.

------
bdickason
Great post! I noticed your homepage has change since the last image in your
post. Why did you choose to remove the "No Uploading. No Reorganizing. No
Hassle" line? Also, how is the 'personal' picture working out for you?

~~~
ashmaurya
I talk about the "No Uploading" change a little in my last post
(Troubleshooting Free Trials) where I make the point of getting users to trial
first and educating them later:

"...what I found in our case was that trying to educate people on how our
product worked differently was a loosing battle. Telling people they could
share their photos and videos instantly and without any uploading usually
resulted in one of 2 reactions. They either got confused or didn’t believe us.
We instead decided to focus on a more general “finished story” benefit and
ushered the user to experience the product for themselves."

Granted our audience is typically less technical, but this was the case even
with technical folks when I described the service to them.

The "personal" picture over a screenshot tested a lot better and has worked
for us.

------
itistoday
Neat post, are there any other sites similar to usertesting.com?

~~~
avk
<http://silverbackapp.com/>

